# Flat scree TV mounting brackets



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I remember maybe a year or so ago, someone linked a site with fairly cheap TV mount hardware. Anyone remember what it was, or have a suggestion?

I want to mount my TV on the wall and build a floating shelf for the video stuff. I'm going to hide all the wires too so it'll be pretty neat. The TV is a 42" plasma, I would prefer an articulated-type mount so I can point it wherever I want.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Check both www.monoprice.com and www.newegg.com


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I remember maybe a year or so ago, someone linked a site with fairly cheap TV mount hardware. Anyone remember what it was, or have a suggestion?
> 
> I want to mount my TV on the wall and build a floating shelf for the video stuff. I'm going to hide all the wires too so it'll be pretty neat. The TV is a 42" plasma, I would prefer an articulated-type mount so I can point it wherever I want.


$30 on amazon, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081F2Z40/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I was very surprised at the quality of this 30-50" mount from monoprice at only $42.

I like spanning two joists on larger screens with articulating mounts.










http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082806&p_id=4563&seq=1&format=2


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought all my mounts from mono price and have had no problems at all. Great prices too :thumbsup:

articulating mounts at my computer desk holding a 32" LED and a 25" LCD











Standard tilt model in the rec room


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I remember maybe a year or so ago, someone linked a site with fairly cheap TV mount hardware. Anyone remember what it was, or have a suggestion?
> 
> I want to mount my TV on the wall and build a floating shelf for the video stuff. I'm going to hide all the wires too so it'll be pretty neat. The TV is a 42" plasma, I would prefer an articulated-type mount so I can point it wherever I want.


Mycablemart.com


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wow monoprice is my new favorite non-p0rn site! Ordered a TV mount.

This is going to be a fun project. My goal is to have none of the cable-hanging-out-of-the-wall scenarios. All the wiring will either stay inside the shelf or terminate on a wall plate. I even found a keystone jack for everything: coax, HDMI, optical Toslink cable, surround speakers. Maybe I'll take some before & after pictures.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Arlington makes a box for almost every possible wiring combo. They are strong and have options galore


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I just use a scoop and let the cables come thru. What's the point in adding so many terminations (weakening of signal, ingress of interference ,etc.) when it's going to be behind the TV and never seen?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

if you use the right connections, there is barely any loss. 

And if the house is wired properly, it will not matter


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> if you use the right connections, there is barely any loss.
> 
> And if the house is wired properly, it will not matter


Maybe not, but it's still adding multiple points of failure or problems, while costing a lot more money and not really benefiting anything.

If you are going to setup plates with jacks behind the TV, then you are probably doing it behind the components too, which doubles that higher cost and possibility of problems.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

CTshockhazard said:


> I was very surprised at the quality of this 30-50" mount from monoprice at only $42.
> 
> I like spanning two joists on larger screens with articulating mounts.
> 
> ...


Those are great if you want the TV to never be level.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Maybe not, but it's still adding multiple points of failure or problems, while costing a lot more money and not really benefiting anything.
> 
> If you are going to setup plates with jacks behind the TV, then you are probably doing it behind the components too, which doubles that higher cost and possibility of problems.


I agree. If the cables span the distance, 2 gang with just power and a scoop is way to go, other hand if cables come up short, that connector plate is your best friend. :laughing:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> Those are great if you want the TV to never be level.


:001_huh:

I can assure you that the two that I installed are level.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

CTshockhazard said:


> :001_huh:
> 
> I can assure you that the two that I installed are level.


Absolutly, the brcket is level. It's the TV that isn't level when you extend the arm. 

I have installed several of those. I always make the customer sign a disclamer


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> Absolutly, the brcket is level. It's the TV that isn't level when you extend the arm.
> 
> I have installed several of those. I always make the customer sign a disclamer


Yep, after I mounted my monitor on the articulating bracket and put it in the position I wanted it was crooked. I ended up mounting the bracket slightly off so the monitor was level in the position I wanted.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> Yep, after I mounted my monitor on the articulating bracket and put it in the position I wanted it was crooked. I ended up mounting the bracket slightly off so the monitor was level in the position I wanted.


A quality arm will be level in any direction you choose to articulate it. A medeocore arms alow for a few degrees of roll to adjust for level when you move th arm around.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> A quality arm will be level in any direction you choose to articulate it. A medeocore arms alow for a few degrees of roll to adjust for level when you move th arm around.


And a $20 arm will only be level in one position, fine with me because I just need it at one specific angle all the time


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I just use a scoop and let the cables come thru. What's the point in adding so many terminations (weakening of signal, ingress of interference ,etc.) when it's going to be behind the TV and never seen?


 
I agree, half of the time Ill use a scoop, sometimes a brush plate and others Ill just drill a hole in a blank plate.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Maybe not, but it's still adding multiple points of failure or problems, while costing a lot more money and not really benefiting anything.
> 
> If you are going to setup plates with jacks behind the TV, then you are probably doing it behind the components too, which doubles that higher cost and possibility of problems.


Yeah I'm sure the signal will really deteriorate over a few connection points and 6 feet of cable  I'm sure it'll work fine. It's just a TV.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yeah I'm sure the signal will really deteriorate over a few connection points and 6 feet of cable  I'm sure it'll work fine. It's just a TV.


But the real question is what is the point of adding jacks, plugs, terminations that are not needed?


There is only one reason and that is self gratification over connector p0rn.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Yeah I'm sure the signal will really deteriorate over a few connection points and 6 feet of cable  I'm sure it'll work fine. It's just a TV.


No need to be a smart ass.

When you're dealing with 40' or above (which sometimes you need to snake the wires from the TV to the remote component location), you may have problems with HD. Adding more connection points may increase the risk of having problems and not being able to display 1080p.

No one is telling you not to do it, do whatever makes you feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> But the real question is what is the point of adding jacks, plugs, terminations that are not needed?
> 
> 
> There is only one reason and that is self gratification over connector p0rn.


That is exactly the reason!! It's my house and I want to do it just cuz I can :clap::clap:


----------

